# سر الزيجة (الزواج) الأنبا بنيامين



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

سر الزيجة (الزواج) الأنبا بنيامين


سر الزيجة



    النقطة الأولى:

     لابد أن نعرفها في سر الزيجة أن الله خلق الإنسان وفي كيانه الأسرة (تكوين 5: 2) "خلق الله الإنسان ذكر وأنثى خلقه وباركه" بالمفرد كان من المفروض أن يقول خلقهما وباركهما لكن يقول خلقه وباركه. يعنى الأسرة في كيان الشخص، الله خلق الإنسان وفي كيانه الأسرة. أدم لم يكن له نظير في المخلوقات جميعها قال الله نخلق له معيناً نظيره ولذلك رأى الله أن خلقة حواء كملت الخلقة كلها ورأى أن الذي خلق إذ به حسن جداً أي كملت المسألة بحواء معيناً نظيره، من ضلعه دليل المساواة. لا من رأسه حتى لا تتسيد عليه ولا من رجله حتى لا يتسيد هو عليها. وعندما خلق الله حواء لم يخلقها من تراب لكن خلقها من ضلع من أدم لكي يكون الأصل واحد لأن في ذهن الله أن يجعل الإثنين جسد واحد.

    جسد واحد وليس شخص واحد. ما هو الفرق؟

    الشخص الواحد معناه إلغاء للأخر عندما أقول الأثنان شخص واحد بهذا أكون قد ألغيت واحد منهم. لكن عندما أقول جسد واحد، بحتفظ بالأثنين في شركة الجسد الواحد. لكي يكون جسد كل منهما ملكاً للأخر. ولذلك يقول ليس بعد إثنين بل جسد واحد ليسا منفصلين عن بعض لكن الإثنين متحدين ببعض.  

    إذاً يكونا الأثنان جسداً واحداً ليس بعد إثنين بل جسداً واحد. ما المقصود بالجسد الواحد؟

    يعنى هذا أن جسد كل منهما ملك للأخر فيكون لهما شركة الجسد الواحد لكن لكل منهما شخصيته وروحه ونفسه وجسده الخاص. بمعنى كتابى "كل عروس بالنسبة لعريسها كحواء بالنسبة لأدم" أي أن المعجزة التي يتممها الروح القدس في هذا السر أنه يجعل العروس كأنها مأخوذة من جنب العريس كحواء بالنسبة لأدم فيكونا جسد واحد.  . فعندما رأى أدم حواء قال هذه الأن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى. هذا عمل الروح القدس. لذلك هنا مفهوم الجنس إمكانية خلقها الله في الإنسان ليتحد بالأخر جسدي. يتحد بأخر مختلف عنه في الجنس من أجل حفظ النوع. نقدر أن نعتبرها شركة مع الله في الخلقة. الأصل هنا هو الله والإنسان بقوة من الله يتم التناسل. (تكوين 3) "أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض" بقوة هذه العبارة التناسل يتم إلى هذه اللحظة وسيظل إلى نهاية العالم.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة



    النقطة الثانية:

    الزواج المسيحى كسر على مثال علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. المثال الكامل هو المسيح والكنيسة لذلك معلمنا بولس الرسول في (أفسس 5: 32) يقول "هذا السر عظيم هذا أقوله من نحو المسيح والكنيسة أما أنتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد إمرأته أما المرأة فلتهب رجلها".

    ولذلك الزواج هو صورة لأصل هو علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة" لذلك نسمى الأسرة هى أيقونة الكنيسة الأسرة هى الصورة والمسيح هو الأصل. ما يحدث في الكنيسة يحدث في الأسرة. لذلك لابد أن يرتبط سر الزيجة بالقداس. مفروض يتم قبل القداس لكي تكون الصورة موجودة والأصل موجود. ويتزوجا قبل تقديم الحمل لكى يكون العروسين قربان لله. لذلك نقول على الأسرة كنيسة صغيرة وكنيسة الحى كنيسة كبيرة. لذلك كان يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه فليمون "سلم على الكنيسة التى في بيتك".


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

النفس البشرية كعروس لله



    خطبة الله كعريس للنفس البشرية كعروس: الله كعريس يخطب النفس البشرية كعروس. وهذا ما قاله في (هوشع 2: 19) "أخطبك لنفسى إلى الأبد بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمراحم"علاقة أبدية وهذه يسمونها الزيجة الروحانية. التي بين النفس والله من خلال المعمودية والميرون والتناول، وهذا يوضح مفهوم الزنى بأن يصير الزانى لأخر أو يكون لأخر لذلك يقول "الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" ولذلك الجنس لابد أن يدخل فيه المسيح "ما جمعه الله لايفرقه إنسان" هو الجامع والمحقق للوحدة بين الرجل والمرأة. إذا كان المسيح هو الذي إقتنى الكنيسة واقتنى النفس البشرية فهو سر الوحدة.  . سواء وحدة الرجل بالمرأة أو وحدة المسيح بالكنيسة "من له العروس فهو العريس" أو مجموع الأنفس التي إرتبطت بالعروس أما صديق العريس فيفرح.  

    المسيح والكنيسة والنفس. المسيح يقتنى النفس من خلال الكنيسة والكنيسة تقدم المسيح للنفس.

    المثال هنا المسيح والكنيسة والنفس "مثلث الوحدة" المسيح يتحد بالنفس من خلال الكنيسة والكنيسة هى مجموعة الأنفس المرتبطة بالمسيح والكنيسة عن طريق المسيح تقدس النفس. لذلك فنحن نحتفل بعرس قانا الجليل كعيد سيدى لأنه يوم نتذكر فيه إستعلان الله وسط أسرة كما في العهد القديم بدأ باستعلان الله وسط أدم وحواء كأسرة هكذا بدأ العهد الجديد باستعلان الله وسط العرس وسط أسرة.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

الزواج عمل الروح القدس



    الزواج عمل الروح القدس من إستحقاقات دم المسيح. السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم"، فالروح القدس من خلال الأسرار يثرى الوحدة يتحد الإنسان بالمسيح يوحد الرجل بالمرأة يوحد الكنيسة بالمسيح وهكذا من خلال الأسرار. إذاً حلول الروح القدس يصنع وحدة سواء الإنسان مع المسيح عن طريق سر الميرون أو الرجل مع المرأة من خلال سر الزيجة أو الكنيسة مع المسيح من خلال التناول كل مرة يحل الروح القدس يحقق نوعاً من الوحدة يثرى النوع الأخر. وهناك شرط أن يتم الزواج كسر مقدس بين أنفس مرتبطة ببعضها بالمسيح ولذلك لا نوافق إطلاقاً بأن يرتبط إثنان ببعض وواحد منهم غير مرتبط بالمسيح خاصة، أو غير أرثوذكسي عامة.
. من يتزوج في الكنيسة لابد أن يكون عضواً في الكنيسة لابد أن يكون فيه الروح القدس. الروح القدس في الإثنين هو الذي يوحدهم ببعض ولذلك هى ليست علاقة جسدية بقدر ما هى مفاهيم روحية تتحقق في الزواج. أو علاقة سماوية من خلال إرتباط جسدى وهذا ما نسميه مستوى سرائرى.  

    فلا الزواج هدف في ذاته ولا الزوج أو الزوجة هدف لكن وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف سماوية روحية في فكر الله.

    ذهبى الفم يقول "كما أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته هكذا نزل المسيح وترك الآب بتجسده ليتحد بالكنيسة".

    القديس يعقوب السروجى كانوا يسألونه: "لماذا عندما مات المسيح فتحوا جنبه ولم يكسروا رجليه مثل اللصين"؟ فقال "إذا قطعوا رجليه كان سيقوم برجلين أخرين، لكن فتحوا جنبه لكي تخرج الكنيسة من جنب المسيح كما خرجت حواء من جنب أدم. هكذا خرجت الكنيسة من جنب المسيح المطعون والمفتوح". تعطى إحساس باهمية سر الزواج.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*الله طرف ثالث في الزواج المسيحي
*


    النقطة الخامسة:

    الله طرف ثالث في الزواج المسيحى وهذا ما يقوله بولس الرسول "ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل أحد" (عبرانين 13: 4) الله طرف ثالث في الزواج المسيحى. فالهدف من سر الزيجة هو إتحاد الرجل والمرأة من خلال الروح القدس. "هذه الآن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى" لذلك الرجل رأس المرأة أي الأصل الذي أخذت منه. قيادة وليست سيادة.

    الهدف من الزواج:

    1- النسل الصالح.

    2- والمعاونة أو المساعدة:

     "معيناً نظيره" الأثنان يتعاونا إذا كان الرجل هو صاحب القرار فالمرأة هى موضوع القرار. ولذلك لابد أن يشترك الأثنان معاً في القرار.  

    3- الحفظ من خطية الزنا:

     وهذا ماقله معلمنا بولس في (1كو 7: 1) "أما من جهة الأمور التي كتبتم لى عنها فحسن للرجل أن لا يمس إمرأة، ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد إمرأته ولكل واحدة رجلها". لذلك الزواج يتم بالمسيح أو باسم المسيح وباسم الثالوث القدوس.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*مراحل سر الزيجة* *(الخطوبة - عقد الأملاك - القران)*



    1- مرحلة الخطوبة:

     هى مجرد إتفاق بين الخطيبين ويمكن الرجوع في هذا الإتفاق أو يسمونه إقرار إختيار. ثم إختبار للإختيار فإذا أختبر الإختيار وثبت يقر في الزواج إما العدول وإما الإتمام. وينبغى في الخطوبة أن تكون إختيارية بدون ضغط. فإذا تزوجت واحدة غصباً عنها فمن حقها أن تطلب بطلان زواج. لأن روح ربنا لا يحل، لأن هناك ضغط. ايضاً الخطوبة مبنية على محبة طاهرة. هناك ثلاث كلمات يبينوا الفرق بين المحبة الجسدية والمحبة الروحية والمحبة النفسية أو التوافق النفسى. المحبة الجسدية محبة من أجل الجسد. المحبة الروحية هى من الروح القدس. التدقيق في الخطوبة أمر مهم لأن هناك صعوبة في الطلاق.

    دور الكنيسة في الخطوبة: دور الشهادة تشهد على إتمام الخطوبة وتمنح البركة للخطيبين والنصيحة. أما الدبلتين فهم علامة الإرتباط ويكونوا ذهب إشارة للمحبة السماوية الدائمة. وتكون في الذراع الأيمن إشارة إلى أن كل واحد منهم معين للأخر. المعاونة أي الساعد الأيمن له. "أجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك، أجعلنى كخاتم على ساعدك" القلب أي المشاعر والساعد هو العمل. بالنسبة لطقس الخطوبة تبدأ بالرشومات وواضح فيها المساواة بين الخطيبين. الرشم الاول يذكر إسم الخطيب أولاً، في الرشم الثانى يذكر إسم الخطيبة في الأول، في الرشم الثالث يذكر إسم الخطيب أولاً. يتبادلوا الأسم الأول متى يقال دليل التبادل ودليل المساواة. ثم صلاة الشكر ثم بضعة طلبات والألحان في النهاية مع تلبيس الشبكة نسميها "الأربون" ومعنى "أربون" باليونانى أى "عربون" أي بداية.

    2- عقد الإملاك:


    معناه تحقيق الملكية بين الإثنين، إثبات أن الإثنين حياة واحدة كيان واحد. هناك جزء تاريخى عن عقد الإملاك: نحن حالياً في المجمع المقدس ألغيناه، أخذ منه طلبتان فقط. لأنه كان سالفاً يعقد مع الخطوبة يسمونه "نصف إكليل". كان يعمل مع الخطوبة وبعد ذلك كانوا يعملوه مع القران لأنه يحتاج إلى طلاق لكي يُفَك.  

    3- عقد القران:

    الترتيب في عقد القران الرشومات، وصلاة الشكر، وطلبتين من عقد الإملاك، صلاة على الثياب والبولس، وأجيوس، وأوشية الإنجيل، والإنجيل، والطلبة وهكذا.

    هناك شيئين مهمين في سر الزيجة: الزيت والأكاليل.

    أولاً الزيت: الذي يدهن به العروسين هو زيت أبو غلمسيس. . وهو يبطل أي عمل شرير بالنسبة للعروسين، أي يمنع حروب الشياطين التي تعطل علاقة الزوجين ببعض، أي ما يسمى بالربط ما يعمله السحرة. مع تقديس العروسين فكراً ومشاعراً وجسداً نقول "مسحة الطهارة وعدم الفساد". بالنسبة للأكاليل يلبسها الكاهن للعروسين إشارة إلى العفة والقداسة كمكافأة على سلوكهم العفيف في حياتهم، مع البركة والخلاص من خلال سر الزيجة. لذلك يقول "أعطانا طرق الخلاص".

    الزواج طريق والبتولية طريق، كل واحد له طريقه لذلك نحن نعتبر الأكاليل إشارة للمكافأة. لحظة حلول الروح القدس في سر الزيجة عندما يضع الكاهن يده على شكل صليب ويرشم العروسين يقول "كللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الأب أمين، باركهما أيها الإبن الوحيد أمين، قدسهما أيها الروح القدس أمين". ننقل الدبل في اليد اليسرى إشارة للمحبة القلبية.

    لبس الزنار والبرنس: الزنار الأحمر إشارة لدم المسيح. إشارة لإرتباط كلا العروسين بالمسيح وهذا شرط. البرنس الذي يلبسه العريس إشارة على أنه كاهن الأسرة. الكهنوت الروحي أى مسئول عن خلاص الأسرة. (نلبس الدبلتين مع البرنس مع الزنار) بعد الصلوة التي نقولها قبل البولس. فنقول الرشومات على الدبل ثم نصلى صلاة الشكر ثم الصلوتين، صلوة منهم من أجل بركة البرنس فنلبس العريس البرنس مع الدبل. بعد ذلك التسليم يقول "ليكن كل منكما أميناً نحو الأخر. ليس للرجل تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة، وليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل الرجل" هذه وصية للعروسين بعد ذلك وصية العريس "يتسلمها بلا شكوك ولا ضغائن. "تسلم زوجتك في هذه اللحظة بقلب نقى وفكر طاهر ونية نقية". وصية العروس بالخضوع والطاعة كمثال الكنيسة بعد ذلك التحاليل والبركة أمام باب الهيكل. والتحاليل لأن الاسرار تغفر الخطية، لأنه يسبقها توبة واعتراف.

    أما بالنسبة للزيجة الثانية: إذا كان الاثنان أرامل يقال طقس مختصر: صلاة الشكر والمزمور الخمسين والبولس والتقديسات الثلاثة وأوشية الإنجيل والإنجيل والأواشى الكبار وقانون الإيمان وطلبة من أجل البركة والتحاليل والختام.

    إذا كان أحد الطرفين بكر يعمل إكليل كامل إكراماً للبكر.


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*ملاحظات حول سر الزيجة
*


    1- لا يعمل الإكليل خارج الكنيسة لابد أن يكون أمام المذبح الأرثوذكسى.

    2- لا يناسب طقس سر الزيجة أيام الصوم.

    3- يعقد سر الزيجة قبل القداس.

    4- لابد من فترة كافية بين الخطوبة والسر لا تقل عن أربعين يوم.

    5- في الكنيسة لا يعطى العروسان ظهرهم للهيكل يقفوا بزاوية.

    6- بالنسبة لارتباط الكهنوت بالأسرة الجديدة يعمل لهم تبريك منازل. ومتابعة لأخبار الأسرة. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

    نوصي العروسين بعد الإكليل على خمس أشياء:

    1- يصليا معاً مرة في اليوم على الأقل.

    2- يقرأوا الإنجيل مرة في اليوم على الأقل.

    3- التناول مرة في الأسبوع على الأقل.

    4- حضور إجتماع تعليمى في الكنيسة مرة في الأسبوع على الأقل.

    5- والإعتراف مرة في الشهر على يد أب إعتراف واحد للأثنين. يفضل أن يكون أب الإعتراف واحد للأثنين وهو أب الكنيسة المسئول عن المنطقة. وينصح بقراءة الإصحاح "21 من سفر الرؤيا " في الفترة الأولى من الزواج لأنه بيتكلم عن العرس الحقيقى: العُرس السماوى.


----------

